# Urgent message to all American males



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't forget to mark your calendars. As you may already know, it is a sin for a Muslim male to see any woman other than his wife naked. He must commit suicide if he does. So next Saturday at 4 PM Eastern Time, all American women are asked to walk out of their house completely naked to help weed out any neighborhood terrorists. Circling your block for one hour is recommended for this anti-terrorist effort. All patriotic men are to position themselves in lawn chairs in front of their house to prove they are not Muslims and to demonstrate they think its okay to see nude women other than their wife and to show support for all American women. Since Islam also does not approve of alcohol, a cold 6-pack at your side is further proof of your anti-Muslim sentiment. The American government appreciates your efforts to root out terrorists and applauds your participation in this anti-terrorist activity.

God bless <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">America</st1lace></st1:country-region> !


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

we got some HOT one's in our 'hood.... Im def. going outside! :rockn:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

:nono::nono: They are all spoken for mister...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I already posted this in the SM's joke thread... lol

Still funny. Too bad I live out in the country with no neighbors!!


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

:haha:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> I already posted this in the SM's joke thread... lol
> 
> Still funny. Too bad I live out in the country with no neighbors!!


Oops, dam I hate reposting something.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

At least you didn't double post your reply.


Talk about feeling stupid!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

At least you didn't double post your reply.


Talk about feeling stupid!!!!!!!!!!!





LOL.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i live in the country too but i do have one neighboro and i DONT want to see that lol


----------

